# Powder for reloading Pistol Rounds.



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Last week I noticed that I was about out of powder for reloading some 9mm and .40 S&W rounds, so I when to the local gun store to pick some up. Nada. Not just out of the powder I was looking for, but powder for reloading any pistol rounds. I went to 3 more gun stores that sell reloading supplies, and then went to a gun show to look for powder. Nothing, (not that I didn't find anything else to spend money on). Has anyone else who reloads have this problem or is this just local? I would go online to buy some, but the last time I did there was a $25 hazmat handling fee on it.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

It goes in cycles. last year it was hard to find rifle powder,this year it's pistol powder that's rare.
It seems the powder manufacturers concentrate on one or the other.
Both rifle and pistol sell out quick,so why bother switching over when the $$$ are rolling in.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have found obtaining adequate supplies of powder and other reloading supplies difficult since Sandy Hook.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

The wholesalers I use don't have any powder. Just like 22 shells none available. Keep looking around you may get lucky and find some. Take what you can get and don't be picky.
Is spending the 25 bucks for hazmat really that big of a deal. Just order a bunch so it will last you for awhile. Get a couple buddies to order some with you and split the cost.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

No, this is not a local problem. I spent 4 months searching for pistol powder, and I got so desperate that I spent almost $300 on 4 lbs of ith when I found it. Then in a rare stroke of luck, I found an 8 pound jug of Unique at a PAWN SHOP. Gave them $120 bucks for it. I was a bit nervous as it could've been potentially mixed or something, but thankfully, it was a sealed (new) jug. The internet seems to be the only place I can find it, but now that I have 12 pounds, I kind of quit looking for pistol powder.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Still working on a couple of 8 LB jugs of pistol powder, when I run out I'll let you know. I use H335 for the 223/5.56 and BLC-2 for the .308. Many years ago I would only buy in the 1LB cans. I noticed that I was going through a lot of them so I started numbering them. 

When I got to the end of the year I found that I had used 11 cans of a particular powder. That's when I started buying powder in the larger sizes. It really doesn't save me any money buying 4 or 8 LB jugs. However it has cut down on the frequency that I have to go looking for powder. Besides if I have to go the online route, I would much rather pay the hazmat/shipping on an 8 LB jug than on a 1 LB can.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I could use a couple pounds of TAC and W231, but I can make do with the scraps I have.
You just have to get what's available when it's available ,and be versatile in your loads and save for a rainy day.
It's raining today in Michigan but it's way better than the snow that will be here soon.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't have any TAC and the couple of LB's of 231 I still have are set aside for the 1911's. I'm a fair weather shooter. Shoot in the spring summer and fall, reload in the winter. Although I have come down with cabin fever and venture out to the range to freeze my butt off on a clear winters day.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I think the supply of pistol powder is low due to Post Office, DHS, Social Security Adm.,Dept of AG., and all the other alphabet departments ordering millions of rounds of .40 cal. and .357 cal. FMJHP. And please, somebody explain why NOAA, National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration also requested 46,000 rounds. 
One can understand why people are quick to see a conspiracy. Thank God rifle powder is still available.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Its a plot by Obummer and his pal George Soros to skirt around that pesky old Second Amendment thing. Commie liberals dont like that one ya know? I would surely think about knocking off on the target practice scenario.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Seneca said:


> I don't have any TAC and the couple of LB's of 231 I still have are set aside for the 1911's. I'm a fair weather shooter. Shoot in the spring summer and fall, reload in the winter. Although I have come down with cabin fever and venture out to the range to freeze my butt off on a clear winters day.


I have 1.5 lbs of 231,I just want more,I don't want to run out.....................


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Seneca said:


> I don't have any TAC and the couple of LB's of 231 I still have are set aside for the 1911's. I'm a fair weather shooter. Shoot in the spring summer and fall, reload in the winter. Although I have come down with cabin fever and venture out to the range to freeze my butt off on a clear winters day.


I also use 231 for 45acp and found an 8lb jug right before it all disappeared, I had not finished off the old one and just broke the seal last week. I am also a fair weather shooter but I shoot in the fall, winter and spring. It's just too damn hot around here to shoot in the summer. Two times last summer I went to the range, both times I loaded up the Honda generator and a large fan. No One at the range complained.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

When's it hot here I just turn the A/C on and shoot out the (open)window.


----------

